
Inspirograph - ColinWright
http://nathanfriend.com/inspirograph/
======
impendia
This (or, even better, a physical Spirograph, together with a document camera)
is spectacular for teaching mathematics.

In my calculus class, we wrote down parametric equations defining the curves
you get.

In my abstract algebra and number theory classes, I got the students to figure
out the rule predicting how many loops the figure will have.

------
nathanfriend
Full source available here:
[https://github.com/nfriend/inspirograph](https://github.com/nfriend/inspirograph)

------
doug1001
as someone who really enjoyed playing with the plastic-and-ink version as a
child, this is awesome!

------
markbnj
Excellent job! I had a spirograph as a kid and this brought back a lot of
memories.

------
androidb
I don't know what I'm doing here but I like it and keep doing it.

------
japhyr
Is there any way to drag the inner gear using iOS?

~~~
nathanfriend
No, I haven't given the mobile experience much love. Hoping to a write a
native app soon!

